# Movie Day at Work



## Theognome (Feb 27, 2009)

Where I work, there are twelve sales teams, each team has 9-12 members. This week is 'tribute to the oscars' week, and today each team was allowed to dress up based on our favorite movie. My team chose 'Monty Python and the Search for the Holy Grail'.

The kewl thing is that whichever team does the best get-up wins $600.00 to use for a team outing. So far, my team is in the lead. below is a link to a short video taken this morning of Brad Tyrell (king Arthur) and me (Patsy, his coconut 'horse').

[ame=http://s162.photobucket.com/albums/t252/MTBjunkie_photos/?action=view&current=VID00008.flv]VID00008.flv video by MTBjunkie_photos - Photobucket[/ame]

Theognome


----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 27, 2009)

Hilarious!! Great job.


----------



## ww (Feb 27, 2009)




----------



## Scynne (Feb 27, 2009)

You're actually pretty solid on the coconut horse sounds. You have officially earned a penciled-in position in my good books!


----------



## Theognome (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm hoping we'll do a team video (or photo at least) later on. We've got Sir Lancelot, Sir Robin, the Black Knight and other characters with us today as well.

Theognome


----------



## discipulo (Feb 27, 2009)

Looks great, you must have had a lot of fun!

My favourite part is the dangerous rabbit...


----------



## Theognome (Feb 27, 2009)

Not a problem. We have a holy hand grenade available.

Theognome


----------



## Kevin (Feb 27, 2009)

get us that team photo!


----------



## Augusta (Feb 27, 2009)

Hysterical!! Your costumes are really great. Very detailed.


----------



## Theognome (Feb 27, 2009)

The cameraman missed most of the fight, but here's Aurthur VS Black knight-

[ame=http://s162.photobucket.com/albums/t252/MTBjunkie_photos/?action=view&current=VID00011.flv]VID00011.flv video by MTBjunkie_photos - Photobucket[/ame] 


Theognome


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks for the chuckle. 

Great stuff.


----------



## Knoxienne (Feb 27, 2009)

Theognome said:


> The cameraman missed most of the fight, but here's Aurthur VS Black knight-
> 
> VID00011.flv video by MTBjunkie_photos - Photobucket
> 
> ...



Very nice, Sweetheart. But I miss my measuring cups and spoons!  (literal stirring)


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Feb 27, 2009)




----------



## PresbyDane (Feb 27, 2009)




----------



## BobVigneault (Feb 27, 2009)

Incredible! I thought that level of time consumption only happened on The Office. Did Michael Scott arrange that? Where was Dwight?


----------



## Mushroom (Feb 27, 2009)

"It's only a flesh wound!"

"She turned me into a newt!.....  Well... I got better!"


----------



## Theognome (Feb 27, 2009)

BobVigneault said:


> Incredible! I thought that level of time consumption only happened on The Office. Did Michael Scott arrange that? Where was Dwight?



Please refrain from revealing out directorial secrets, Sir.



Here's some of the team-







From left- Patsy (me), The Black Knight (James Galbraith), A Knight that says, 'Ni!' (Joseph Cardoza) and King Arthur (Brad Tyrell).

Theognome


----------



## Solus Christus (Feb 27, 2009)

The costumes look fantastic! Great job


----------



## Theognome (Feb 27, 2009)

As it turns out, we're doing the same thing next Friday. The VP of sales decided that the rest of the teams needed a chance to outdo us. However, we have a plan...

Two of our team members didn't have their costumes ready in time, so we will also have the sage (the guy who's at the bridge) and one more yet-to-be-named. Also, Glenda's daughter owns a graphic arts company, and she has put together a huge block wall for us. We are gathering every stuffed animal we can find, while two of our members, dressed as French knights, will be hurling the animals over the wall at passers by.

Joe will be bringing a shrubbery next week, along with a rubber herring. Also, I wrote a parody song of 'Spamalot', which we will be rehearsing so that the whole team will do a spoof of it- complete with choreography.

We have no intention of losing this contest.

Theognome


----------



## Hamalas (Feb 27, 2009)

So what exactly _do_ you do for a living? (I think you may have missed your calling!)


----------



## Theognome (Feb 27, 2009)

Hamalas said:


> So what exactly _do_ you do for a living? (I think you may have missed your calling!)



I do something for a living, but obviously, it isn't necessarily work...

I am a sales consultant for ServiceMagic, a marketing firm that provides referrals to contractors. Basically, I sit at a desk all day calling contractors, examining their current marketing methods and determine if we can help put them in front of more qualified prospective customers for as minimal cost as possible. Not all contractors are a good fit for us- some simply do not qualify on a professional level (you'd be surprised how many contractors in the phone book are unlicensed, uninsured and sometimes even convicted felons) and some, though professionally qualified, do not have the business infrastructure or savvy to utilize our services properly. But those companies that do 'use us as directed' typically benefit greatly from it. I know of thousands of contractors that use us as their sole marketing method, and have for years.

Theognome


----------



## SolaScriptura (Feb 27, 2009)

Theognome said:


> I am a sales consultant for ServiceMagic, a marketing firm that provides referrals to contractors.



We've used ServiceMagic to get in touch with contractors for various jobs we've needed done. I didn't realize that they were based out of KC. Interesting.


----------



## Theognome (Feb 27, 2009)

SolaScriptura said:


> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> > I am a sales consultant for ServiceMagic, a marketing firm that provides referrals to contractors.
> ...



The company is based in Golden, Colorado. The office in Kansas City is a sales office and is the only company facility outside of Golden.

Theognome


----------



## Solus Christus (Feb 27, 2009)

Theognome said:


> Also, I wrote a parody song of 'Spamalot', which we will be rehearsing so that the whole team will do a spoof of it- complete with choreography.



You must provide us with a video of this if/when it happens! If anything, I'd love to see the lyrics  to your parody.


----------



## Theognome (Feb 27, 2009)

Solus Christus said:


> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> > Also, I wrote a parody song of 'Spamalot', which we will be rehearsing so that the whole team will do a spoof of it- complete with choreography.
> ...



If we get video of it Friday, I'll post it with the lyrics. Otherwise, I'll just post the lyrics. But ya gotta wait 'til then.

I know... 'bummer'.

Theognome


----------



## BJClark (Feb 27, 2009)

that is really cute, and it looks like it would be fun..and a fun place to work..

However, if my husband worked their he wouldn't participate, because he's a fuddy duddy when it comes to things like this..


----------



## Rangerus (Feb 27, 2009)

That is great! Silly me to think our office had all the drama.


----------



## Theognome (Feb 28, 2009)

BJClark said:


> that is really cute, and it looks like it would be fun..and a fun place to work..
> 
> However, if my husband worked their he wouldn't participate, because he's a fuddy duddy when it comes to things like this..



Ve haf vays ov makink fuddy duddies loosent up...

Theognome


----------



## Grymir (Feb 28, 2009)

Now that's funny. Great idea too! Now that's what a job should be. All work and no play makes Joe the Manager grouchy!


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Feb 28, 2009)

So what ward of an insane asylum do you work in?


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Feb 28, 2009)

So you are a sales team? You deal with customers right?


----------



## ExGentibus (Feb 28, 2009)

King Arthur: Now stand aside, worthy adversary.
The Black Knight: 'Tis but a scratch.
King Arthur: A scratch?! Your arm's off.
The Black Knight: No it isn't.
King Arthur: Then what's that then.
The Black Knight: I've had worse.

 Great job!!


----------

